# This is the seat I'm looking for



## Pistelpete (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess this is the seat i'm looking for if anyone knows what it is or has one let me know thanks Peter
414-350-0797


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE Pete!


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 15, 2014)

Still wondering if anyone knows what kind of seat it is and where I can get one?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2014)

"Tornado" seat, seen a lot on Daytons I believe.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-quot-saddle-questions&highlight=TORNADO+SEAT


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

Just make one its easy! 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32927-Rare-Mesinger-Tornado-seat&highlight=tornado+seat


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a Mesinger Airflo aka 'tornado spring' seat. There are a few variations but the one you show is correct for '37 Dayton bikes and, I believe, the German made Indians. John made the chassis parts and if you could get these you only need a B1 pan to complete the seat plus hardware. Here is a pic of mine (original restored seat) on my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. Good luck if you are hunting an original there are only a handful known to exist. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 19, 2014)

Bricycle email me how much you want for the speedibike OMC motor pzphansen@aol.com

Thanks Peter


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 20, 2014)

Freqman1 who is John and how would I get a hold of him?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Click on the link in Bikewhorder's post above and you will see his work. Like I said I don't know if he has any of the parts left and you will need a B1 seat and the seat post mounting hardware to make this work but it beats somewhere north of $1500 and maybe a few years of time. Just curious though what type of bike you are looking to put this seat on?  V/r Shawn


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 20, 2014)

I am restoring a scoot like this one but the seat on this one looks good but not correct.


----------



## John (Dec 22, 2014)

Pete,
Nice scoot.
If you are still looking email me at pmi2rfq@aol.com.
Thanks, John


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello John emailed you a couple of times
Thanks Peter


----------



## 46powerwagon (Jan 4, 2015)

Pete,

If you have not found your saddle contact me PM I have one for you.

Gary


----------

